# Aspect ratio, HD Settings etc



## kktk (Jul 6, 2007)

I was wondering how most of you set up your receivers...

For starters on the output resolution, do you set it to native? or 1080i?
Am I assuming correctly that setting it to native would pass the signal as is....and the n the upconversion can be done either on the TV or on a reciever..that probably has a better upconversion mechanism any way?

Also, when it comes to aspect ratios between channels....does the receiver remember if we chose to have different setting per channel?

How does the 4:3 or 16:9 content relate to the "normal" and "stretch" settings anyway? What's the best way to handle source content...if there is one?

K


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

on my 16x9 TV i use Normal and toggle between 1080i and 720p. For me I don't see a big difference in the two on my configuration. I have a Sony Grand Wega II. 

On my 4x3 TV, I have it set to 480p and 4x3 #1. 

As for Native. The 722/622 does not support native resolution pass-through currently. 

As for aspect ration (Stretch Modes) they are independed. One for Sat HD, One for SD, and I a believe one for OTA. 

As to handling the source.... Well that is a personal preference. For me.. 95% of the time I keep it on Normal.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

In my personal opinion, the reason the 622/722 doesn't support native resolution pass-through was because Mark Lamutt had a 480i/1080i HDTV which didn't support 720p. As a result, he saw no value in this feature and never pushed it with the Dish engineering team back in the 921 days. (No offense intended, Mark...)

Nonetheless, we still sorely need this functionality...


----------



## lifterguy (Dec 22, 2003)

I have a HD 34" tube set with a 3x4 ratio that's a few years old. I have my 622 set for 1080i, and 4x3 ratio. Using the 4x3 setting in my TV's choice of ratios, everything works as it should: When I'm on an SD channel, the picture fills the entire screen. When I'm on an HD channel the picture is letter boxed. If the content on the HD channel is actually SD, I can avoid the "postage stamp effect" by using the ratio button on the 622 remote to Zoom the picture to full screen.


----------



## kktk (Jul 6, 2007)

hmmm I will have to go home and check...i thought there was an option to set it to native.

Well If I have a onkyo 905 with reon...i am basically not able to use its upscaling if i cant set the output to native on the 622? right?

i guess i could set it to 480 and let the receiver do the upconversion....but what happens to content that is broadcasted at 1080i in that case?

We'll get to the 4X3 and 16X9 discussion later..


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

If you have a 16x9 HD set. Set your 622 or 722 to 1080i or 720p. If you set it to 480p it will downrez your HD programs and I don't think that is what you want. As for the SD stuff, some have tried using the svideo output and upscaling with mixed results.


----------



## kktk (Jul 6, 2007)

But If I a set it to 1080 then the 622 is doing the upconversion and not my reon equipped onkyo 905....which kinda defeats the purpose of having the reon


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Well my guess would be that if you went from 1080i down to 480p so your reon could upscale to 1080i it would be worse than going out 1080i or 720p in the first place. 

If I understand native resolution pass-through correctly, the ideal solution so that you can fully utilize your reon would be native resolution pass-through. The 622/722 does not currently support it so I think the next best option is go with the HD output.


----------



## kktk (Jul 6, 2007)

that sucks. 

ok---so now onto the stretch modes....they are independent based on the content correct? not the channel itself?

so if set it to something for a hd signal, it works that way for all hd content?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes.... Correct.


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

I am pretty sure it remembers the stretch for the channel, for instance my Fox channel is in HD but not all the programming is so I have to swap it back and forth from stretch and normal depending on what I am watching. I tried watching SD in normal mode and the extra few inches on each side of my screen not being used drove me nuts. My 622 also seems to remember what to set the aspect on for everything I record, I don't remember ever needing to swap it because it was set wrong. All in all I have been very impressed with it getting the aspect right almost all the time, where I have all HD shows in normal and all SD in stretch.


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Recordings are always performed "as is"; the stretch/zoom mode only applies to how the content is viewed, not how it's stored. Thus, there's nothing to set and nothing to go wrong with recordings.

As far as how the 622 remembers the preferred stretch/zoom mode, perhaps the best way to think of it is "by channel type". This is different than "individually by channel" and some folks might misinterpret the phrase "by content". It's not what a given channel is showing, it's what type of channel it is. So, for example, the "SD channel stretch mode" will apply equally to whatever is being shown on Food Network, E!, Cartoon Network, etc., regardless of whether the content is letterboxed or not. Lastly, For HD channels, one should generally be using "Normal", unless the content is pillarboxed and one wants to distort it by stretching...


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Slordak said:


> ... Lastly, For HD channels, one should generally be using "Normal", unless the content is pillarboxed and one wants to distort it by stretching...


Or gray bar. Plasma and CRT HDTV's are subject to burn in, which is reduced if you use gray bars and don't want stretching.


----------



## Matt20V (Oct 5, 2006)

tnsprin said:


> Or gray bar.


Or partial zoom- the aspect ratio is much more accurate than with stretch, but you lose a little on the top and bottom of the screen. Only an issue in some sports shows when the score bar is at the top/ bottom. Then I switch to stretch.

With my plasma, grey bar probably helps reduce long-term burnin but still leaves significant temporary "memory" in the display if used for a while which I prefer to avoid.

-Matt


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The 622/722 remembers the stretch mode for the type of channel. What you set it for on an HD channel (regardless of whether theprogram is HD or SD upconvert) will be seen on all HD channels, again regardless of what the current program is. Same with SD.


----------



## chips4s (Aug 25, 2007)

Can someone please answer how to control the zoom function. My 722 shows "partial zoom" on the info screen. How do I toggle in and out of this partial zoom mode with the 722 receiver - Thanks in advance, chips4s


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

chips4s said:


> Can someone please answer how to control the zoom function. My 722 shows "partial zoom" on the info screen. How do I toggle in and out of this partial zoom mode with the 722 receiver - Thanks in advance, chips4s


The bottom left key (asterisk "*"). The key is also labeled Format.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> The bottom left key (asterisk "*"). The key is also labeled Format.


They probably should put that in the manual as well.


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

I think they do. I haven't ever looked through the manual for a 722/622/612/211/222, so I don't know for sure.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

TulsaOK said:


> They probably should put that in the manual as well.


There are two "vague" references to the format key in chapter 2. Since it is a common mistake that people make, they should make it clearer here and in troubleshooting.


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

mattfast1 said:


> I think they do. I haven't ever looked through the manual for a 722/622/612/211/222, so I don't know for sure.


And thus confirming a long standing theory:yesman:


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey, I know how to _fix_ the receivers. That does not imply that I've actually read the manual, just that I know what to do. :hurah:


----------

